# My single Budgie laid an egg



## AnjuMunju (Sep 14, 2021)

Hey Guys so today my single Budgie laid one egg and this is my first time experience. But she is actually eating that egg! What should I do next ? Should I place that egg somewhere else? Or keep it like that in open cage?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*Remove the egg and dispose of it.

Work on bringing your budgie out of condition.
Rearranging her cage frequently will help tremendously. 
Please be sure you never put a nest box or anything that could be used as a nesting site in her cage.
Limit the light she gets to 8 hours a day and limit the amount of protein in her diet until she comes out of condition.

What is your budgie's name?
How old is she?
Do you cover the cage at night and provide a night light to help prevent night frights?
How big is her cage? Length, Width, Height.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------

